

Why SSDs Will Not Replace HDDs. - nochiel
http://www.enterprisestorageforum.com/article.php/3894671

======
gamble
Hard drives didn't completely eliminate tape either, but they did chase it off
into specialized applications where capacity was more important than speed.
Flash will do the same thing to magnetic storage. Superior power consumption,
form-factor, and speed will eventually push magnetic storage out of consumer
devices. Most people can get by perfectly well with the SSD capacities
available today, much less the drives that will be available in ten years.

~~~
weaksauce
Also, flash has better shock resistance than hard drives do. This is important
as we have more and more on the go laptops.

